# Our little guy at 5.4 weeks



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

So as you know from my other post. Our little guy has come home a little earlier than expected. Here is a picture of him from tonight. He seems to be adjusting very well and didn't whine at all last night. I just hope I am doing everything right by him.


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry about the quality...It is from my iphone. I have a digital SLR, so I will take some more tomorrow.


----------



## Golden_girl (Oct 29, 2007)

Aww...that's so sweet. Why did you bring him home so early. I bought Hercules home at 9 weeks and he was such a sissy....but such an adorable sissy he was.


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks so much! It was a freak accident with mom and breeder. here is the thread, if you are interested. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=33519


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Good luck with you new puppy, it is really terrible regarding the breeder and puppy's mum, I do hope they will be okay. The forum can be of great help to you with the many months of puppy hood ahead of you.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

he looks like he's doing really well, sorry to read the story as to why he came home so early but I'm sure he'll be just fine.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

He is just precious and sounds like he is adjusting well. It breaks my heart to read about the breeder and your pup's mom~what is their status? Good news~I hope. :crossfing



Christi said:


> Thanks so much! It was a freak accident with mom and breeder. here is the thread, if you are interested. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=33519


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, another cutie! It's puppy Heaven around here!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome Christi and Luna. She is a real doll !!!! I'm so sorry to read about the awful accident...... you've got the ears of several quality breeders and lots of other golden lovers if you have questions or concerns. Enjoy your time here and please share lots of pictures.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aww-he's a doll. It is good that you have another dog and that she is stepping in to play and help socialize the puppy.

I sure hope the breeder and the mother come out okay.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

How cute! We have a new pup coming home soon that was also born on March 3rd. Your pic gives me an idea of what my little one must look like now.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Awwww. I'm melting. He's so cute.


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Awww, so cute. Does he have a name yet?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is adorable and it is great that you have another dog to help him with his socialization and playing. Hope the breeder and mommy dog make it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He sure looks perfect to me. It must be hard to set him down long enough to get a picture.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I cant stop thinking about the poor mum. Any news on how she is? Sorry too for the breeder of course! Beautiful puupy you have there anyway.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Adorable! My Jake was the same age when we brought him home. The only problem I had with him (if you could call it a problem) was that he didn't care for some male dogs - he didn't really play with other dogs either - much preferred humans - I don't think he thought he was a dog. I will tell you that I did NOT have the horrible puppy nipping problem with him that I did with Griff. Time will tell how it goes with you. 

Best wishes for many happy years with him.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Best of luck with your new baby!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He is just so adorable! Good luck with him and I hope the mom pulls through.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

did the mother survive? i just read thru the other thread too. How tragic. BTW the puppy is adorable!!!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

There isn't anything cuter than a Golden puppy. I'm so sad for the mom and the breeder.

Don't you have Kona, another young pup? The 2 of them make a litter and should be able to teach each other somewhat. Once they both have had their shots and the vet approves, make sure you get them socialized. In fact, your vet might be a good source of other puppy owners who could form a play group. That's the best way for a puppy to learn how to be a dog, especially if there's an older dog or 2 in the group.

These last couple of weeks that she would have spent with the litter would have been spent learning bite inhibition, how to play nice and what the rules of play are. 

I'm sure you'll do fine and have a lifetime of fun with your puppers! Lucky you!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

such a sad story...my heart goes out to the momma dog and the breeder... Your pup will be just fine, it sounds as if you are doing all the right things...


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

He's adorable! Sorry that you got him that way, though. Hope the mama's alright.


----------

